# Jak wykorzystać dodatkowe klawisze myszki w firefoksie?

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Jako, że korzystam z nieaktualizowanej opery postanowiłem pójść z duchem czasu i zainstalowałem firefoksa.

```

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-24.3.0  USE="alsa custom-cflags dbus jit libnotify minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="pl -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

```

Przyzwyczajony z Opery zainstalowałem SpeedDial FVD i wszystko pięknie już miałbym skonfigurowane, gdyby nie brak akcji wstecz, do przodu wykonywanych za pomocą rolki myszki przechylanej na boki.

Czy jest możliwość takiego wykorzystania rolki? - aktualnie przechylana rolka wraz z wciśniętym klawiszem Shift powiększa i pomniejsza stronę. 

Za wszelkie sugestie będę wdzięczny.

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie OOTB rolka  przesuwa stronę w pionie i w poziomie.

Dodatkowe 2 przyciski spod kciuka przełączają następna - poprzednia strona.

Nic specjalnie nie konfigurowałem w tym zakresie.

Tylko przyciski do zoomu nigdy nie działały w Linuxie, w żadnym programie, ale to wina sterownika, w ogóle nie widać śladu działania tych przycisków w /dev/input/event*.

Mam komplet Logitecha - mycha i klawiatura:

 *Quote:*   

> Cordless Desktop Comfort Laser

 

W systemie widać to jako:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
```

Pozdro

 :Wink: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Wiesz - masz rację. Przyczyną jest sprzęt - rolka przechylana na boki to w rzeczywistości traktowana przez xserwer druga rolka. Można bindować klawisze, jednak mi się powtarzał zawsze klawisz 8 z którymś pozostałym. Szkoda. 

Ale ta myszka to RX1000 - służyła mi wiernie. Zamówiłem sobie Mysz LOGITECH Corded Mouse M500 - ma tak jak chciałem 2 rolki i 5 przycisków. 

Twoja mycha jest fajna, ale ja mam jeszcze sprawną klawiaturę Della, więc nie będę kupował zestawu. 

Temat uważam za zamknięty

----------

